# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Загрузка классификатора банков БЕЗ поддержки

## EmoDed

Привет!
Платформа 8.3.16.1063, УНФ 1.6.19.160
Не работает обновление классификатора банков (Перестало работать, с какого-то релиза платформы, точно не отследил). Константу "использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки" - убрали. Теперь загрузка возможна только через портал ИТС по подписке (которой нет) или из файла. Но никак даже из файла не загружается. Подсовывал диск ИТС, указывал путь и пробовал указать путь на локальных дисках. Не помогает - "Не найдены доступные обновления классификаторов". Наверняка, затронуло многих. Удалось как-то решить проблему?
Спасибо.

----------


## IuliiaT

Здравствуйте!
Платформа 1С  8.3.16.1063, БП 3.0.75.37
Не работает обновление классификатора банков . Константу "использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки" - убрали. Теперь загрузка возможна только через портал ИТС по подписке (которой нет) или из файла. Но никак даже из файла не загружается. Пишет  "Не найдены доступные обновления классификаторов" Помогите решить проблему!!!

----------

HA3APET (09.01.2021), UxKakaya (02.03.2020), webmaster1917 (18.12.2020), валя1 (04.06.2020)

----------


## IuliiaT

Спасибо. Но я не понимаю как ее использовать.((( что нужно делать после скачивания? При помощи какого приложения открыть и куда установить?

----------


## EmoDed

Используется прямо из режима 1С.Предприятие. Через файл - открыть, затем указываете путь к обработке.
Если выдается ошибка прав доступа, то нужно закрыть предприятие, зайти в конфигуратор. Администрирование - Пользователи, выбрать пользователя, затем вкладка "прочие" - установить флажок на роль "интерактивное открытие внешних отчетов и обработок". 
Затем перезайти в режим 1С.Предприятие и открыть обработку.

----------

elaine (06.01.2020)

----------


## IuliiaT

файл обработки в 1С загрузила, появился путь к файлу. После перехода открылись файлы в формате txt. Нажала сохранить на каждом. Пишет архив был изменен. Сохранить? отвечаю да. Я все правильно сделала? это и есть обновление классификатора банков? или еще нужно что-то?

----------


## EmoDed

Не txt. Когда обработка открыта, вы указываете путь к файлу bnk.zip

----------


## IuliiaT

я указала путь к файлу bnk.zip который скачала себе на комп. А дальше что делать???? Помогите!

----------


## IuliiaT

потом, когда я пытаюсь загрузить обновление классификатора , все равно пишет, что не найдены доступные обновления классификатора

----------


## EmoDed

Значит, в БП другой механизм. Надо посмотреть.

----------


## IuliiaT

вы мне поможете, когда посмотрите?

----------


## EmoDed

Напишу сюда.

----------

IuliiaT (05.01.2020)

----------


## IuliiaT

спасибо заранее! Буду ждать!

----------


## IuliiaT

Все получилось! Спасибо огромное!!!

----------

